

AT&T copies Google, names 100 cities where it could offer gigabit fiber - cardmagic
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/04/att-copies-google-names-100-cities-where-it-could-offer-gigabit-fiber/

======
coreymgilmore
As with AT&T renaming their 3G HSPA+ network "4G" in most part a of the
country, this Gigapower network is mostly already installed and is simply a
"flip of the switch" for very small and few newer developments and
neighborhoods (newer areas are easier and cheaper to lay fiber rather than run
cable on existing streets). To me this is much more of a marketing ploy than a
serious commitment.

